# National Seashore off Gulf Breeze



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know if it is legal to surf fish anywhere along the national seashore off gulf breeze? New here, passed it a few times and wondered if it was worth trying if even legal? Any comments appreciated. Been here almost a week and havent gotten a line wet yet - it is driving me batty. 

Used to surf fishing on dauphin island but there you can pretty much go anywhere you want and throw out a line. This area is much more "touristy", I dont know the area well yet and hesitant to just run out to a section of beach and start fishing.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I wade fish over there all the time......Its allowed......Lots of trout, with reds mixed in.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool. Thank you for confirming that. I thought it was but wasnt sure. I will bringing my family the first time (wife and 4 year old son). Probably just bait fishing with shrimp or something. Any chance at whiting or pomps there? Trying to go this evening if all works out well. Wont stay late and hoping for the best. I cannot find fresh shrimp anywhere. You guys do any good with frozen shrimp and or fleas here?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

yes you can fish there no problems. Wade fishing is probaly your best best compared to just surf fishing.


----------

